# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  راه اندازي مديريت و اشتراك فايل براي كاربران

## Boo Ali

باسلام
خيلي وقت نيست كه وارد دنياي خوب شيرپوينت2013 شده ام
ولي نياز به راه اندازي امكان يا فضايي دارم كه در آن هر كاربري بتواند
براي خودش فايلهايي را قرار دهد
و همينطور براي ديگران فايلهايي را به اشتراك بگذارد
و همچنين براي تمامي كاربران موجود در شيرپوينت فايلهايي را براي استفاده آنها 
قرار دهد

ممنون ميشوم كمكم كنيد

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

شما می توانید از Document Library ها جهت به اشتراک گذاری اسناد استفاده نمایید. به عنوان نمونه، جهت نگهداری مقالات، فیلم ها، تصاویر و ..... که هرکدام نیازمند ایجاد یک Document Library جداگانه می باشد. هم چنین جهت مدیریت دسترسی ها می توانید از Permission های SharePoint استفاده نمایید. 

لینک ذیل به طور کامل نحوه ی دسترسی ها و ویرایش آن ها را توضیح داده است.

http://office.microsoft.com/en-001/s...102833689.aspx

موفق باشید

----------

